# Team Zapco! Roll Call!



## KP

We're back! 

Any previous members, current members, non-competing or competing Zapco product owners interested in joining the Team: Please PM or e-mail your current info, including name, e-mail addy, phone #, organization, class(es) you compete in, if applicable, and Zapco product used.

If competing in 2012 please briefly list your plans or shows you want to attend.

Competition Team so far:

Steve Cook
Robert Petty
Kirk Proffitt

Non-Competition Team:

ImjustJason


:thumbsup:

[email protected]


----------



## chithead

I would like to hear more...


----------



## KP

ZZZzzzzzzz bump


----------



## KP

Adding more members.................


----------



## DAT

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Adding more members.................


Me me. .... Will send you some info in the morning


----------



## chithead

Thank you for the info, I look forward to hopefully participating!


----------



## DanMan

What is the role of a Non-competition Team Member?


----------



## KP

Enjoy the product!


----------



## KP

Team so far:

Competition

Steve Cook-Alabama
Robert Petty-Alabama
Kirk Proffitt-Alabama

Comp Rookies

DAT-KY
Chithead-NC
2F150-S. Cal

Non-Competition Team:

ImjustJason-TN


----------



## chithead

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Enjoy the product!


I sure do


----------



## mmiller

Awesome Products, glad to see the resurrection of the Team!


----------



## KP

Competition

Steve Cook-Alabama
Robert Petty-Alabama
Kirk Proffitt-Alabama

Comp Rookies

DAT-KY
Chithead-NC
2F150-S. Cal

Non-Competition Team:

ImjustJason-TN 
Scott Selvidge-AL


----------



## iD Z24

I need product again to compete. I would love to compete again. My back to back to back install championship needs to add a friend.


----------



## KP

iD Z24 said:


> I need product again to compete. I would love to compete again. My back to back to back install championship needs to add a friend.


Good to see you are wanting to get back in the lanes. Let me know when you have product and I will add you to the list.


----------



## MaXaZoR

I need to get in on this...I'm running all Zapco C2k's but haven't competed before. Wish I was closer to the action


----------



## KP

You're in!


----------



## KP

SQ Competition Team

Doug Brennaman-KY
Steve Cook-Alabama
Harlan Owens-KY
Robert Petty-Alabama
Kirk Proffitt-Alabama
Rick Washabaugh-KY


Zapco SPL Team

Chris Releford-KY


SQ Comp Rookies

DAT-KY
Chithead-NC



Non-Competition Team:

2F150-S. Cal
ImjustJason-TN 
Scott Selvidge-AL 
MaXaZor-NJ


----------



## BMWTUBED

What is a "comp rookie"? Competing in the rookie class?


----------



## KP

First time or back after a long break.


----------



## turbo5upra

MaXaZoR said:


> I need to get in on this...I'm running all Zapco C2k's but haven't competed before. Wish I was closer to the action


We have officially scheduled a show for Feb 12th... 4 hours from ya. It's indoors... we are having 3-4 more shows as soon as it's warmer. 

chef's shows are only about 3.5 hours away. 

Nice thing about IASCA is they either base finals off points over the season or amount of shows you attend within a certain radius.


----------



## KP

Add Team Zapco to your Sig's on all appropriate forums.


----------



## chithead

Ok, done!


----------



## tijuana_no

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Add Team Zapco to your Sig's on all appropriate forums.


I always have and wanna continue being part of the team!
Please don't leave me out Kirk.
Kirk , is this a new team or a rebuilt of the old team and are you the team captain.


----------



## KP

I was asked to round up a Team. Shoot me the info on your system and such.


----------



## Genxx

Sent PM.


----------



## KP

SQ Competition Team

Doug Brennaman-KY
Steve Cook-Alabama
Harlan Owens-KY
Robert Petty-Alabama
Kirk Proffitt-Alabama
Scott Selvidge-Alabama
Rick Washabaugh-KY


Zapco SPL Team

Chris Releford-KY


SQ Comp Rookies

DAT-KY
Chithead-NC



Non-Competition Team:

2F150-S. Cal
ImjustJason-TN 
MaXaZor-NJ 


Catching up. Please pm or e-mail if you name is not on the list.

[email protected]


----------



## DeanE10

Too late to get in on this?


----------



## KP

Always open.


----------



## DeanE10

We need some Texas folks on that list Kirk


----------



## KP

Have a couple more names to add. Just verifying a few things first........


----------



## southpawskater

Anybody in the northwest?


----------



## KP

SQ Competition Team

Doug Brennaman-KY
Steve Cook-Alabama
Harlan Owens-KY
Robert Petty-Alabama
Kirk Proffitt-Alabama
Matt Roberts-South Carolina
Scott Selvidge-Alabama
Shelby Selvidge-Alabama
Rick Washabaugh-KY


Zapco SPL Team

Chris Releford-KY


SQ Comp Rookies

DAT -KY
Chithead-NC
DeanE10-TX


Non-Competition Team:

2F150-S. Cal
ImjustJason-TN 
MaXaZor-NJ


----------



## Thrill_House

mmiller said:


> Awesome Products, glad to see the resurrection of the Team!


Agreed, very cool.


----------



## DeanE10

AcuraTLSQ said:


> SQ Competition Team
> 
> Doug Brennaman-KY
> Steve Cook-Alabama
> Harlan Owens-KY
> Robert Petty-Alabama
> Kirk Proffitt-Alabama
> Matt Roberts-South Carolina
> Scott Selvidge-Alabama
> Shelby Selvidge-Alabama
> Rick Washabaugh-KY
> 
> 
> Zapco SPL Team
> 
> Chris Releford-KY
> 
> 
> SQ Comp Rookies
> 
> DAT -KY
> Chithead-NC
> DeanE10-TX
> 
> 
> Non-Competition Team:
> 
> 2F150-S. Cal
> ImjustJason-TN
> MaXaZor-NJ



Woo Hoo!


----------



## shutmdown

is it too late to join?


----------



## SkizeR

never competed but looking forward to once i get my new car and everything set up


----------



## shutmdown

SkizeR said:


> never competed but looking forward to once i get my new car and everything set up


same here looking forward to competing once i finish adding a 3 inch mid for a full 3 way setup, and hopefully some help tuning from my shop.


----------



## KP

Just shoot me a PM or E-mail with info.


----------



## KP

SQ Competition Team

Doug Brennaman-KY
Steve Cook-Alabama
Harlan Owens-KY
Ally Miller-GA
Robert Petty-Alabama
Kirk Proffitt-Alabama
Matt Roberts-South Carolina
Scott Selvidge-Alabama
Shelby Selvidge-Alabama
Rick Washabaugh-KY


Zapco SPL Team

Chris Releford-KY


SQ Comp Rookies

Chithead-NC
DeanE10-TX


Non-Competition Team:

2F150-S. Cal
ImjustJason-TN 
MaXaZor-NJ


----------



## BigRed

Looks like an Alabama zapco mob


----------



## shutmdown

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Just shoot me a PM or E-mail with info.


info sent


----------



## Jeff Smith ATL

Cough cough.........


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Jeff Smith ATL said:


> Cough cough.........


You a lil sick there young guy ?


----------



## chithead

I need to have my name removed from the list. Sadly, all my Zapco amps are gone now


----------



## KP

SQ Competition Team

Doug Brennaman-Kentucky
Steve Cook-Alabama
Harlan Owens-Kentucky
Ally Miller-Georgia
Robert Petty-Alabama
Kirk Proffitt-Alabama
Matt Roberts-South Carolina
Scott Selvidge-Alabama
Shelby Selvidge-Alabama
Jeff Smith-Georgia
Rick Washabaugh-Kentucky


Zapco SPL Team

Chris Releford-Kentucky


SQ Comp Rookies


DeanE10-Texas
John Dufo-MS
Phil So-CA
Skizer-NY


Non-Competition Team:

2F150-S. Cal
ImjustJason-TN 
MaXaZor-NJ


----------



## Jeff Smith ATL

:coolgleamA:


----------



## KP

SQ Competition Team

Doug Brennaman-Kentucky
Steve Cook-Alabama
Harlan Owens-Kentucky
Ally Miller-Georgia
Robert Petty-Alabama
Kirk Proffitt-Alabama
Matt Roberts-South Carolina
Scott Selvidge-Alabama
Shelby Selvidge-Alabama
Jeff Smith-Georgia
Rick Washabaugh-Kentucky


Zapco SPL Team

Chris Releford-Kentucky


SQ Comp Rookies


DeanE10-Texas
John Dufour-MS
Nar93da-MS
Phil So-CA
Skizer-NY


Non-Competition Team:

2F150-S. Cal
ImjustJason-TN 
MaXaZor-NJ


----------



## customtronic

Wow, I take one season off and I'm not on the list! You know I'm in.


----------



## customtronic

southpawskater said:


> Anybody in the northwest?


Yup!!! West side of Olympia here AND an authorized Zapco dealer!


----------



## KP

SQ Competition Team

Doug Brennaman-Kentucky
Steve Cook-Alabama
Harlan Owens-Kentucky
Steve Mc-WA
Ally Miller-Georgia
Robert Petty-Alabama
Kirk Proffitt-Alabama
Matt Roberts-South Carolina
Scott Selvidge-Alabama
Shelby Selvidge-Alabama
Jeff Smith-Georgia
Rick Washabaugh-Kentucky


Zapco SPL Team

Chris Releford-Kentucky


SQ Comp Rookies


DeanE10-Texas
John Dufour-MS
Nar93da-MS
Phil So-CA
Skizer-NY


Non-Competition Team:

2F150-S. Cal
ImjustJason-TN 
MaXaZor-NJ


----------



## customtronic

AcuraTLSQ said:


> SQ Competition Team
> 
> Doug Brennaman-Kentucky
> Steve Cook-Alabama
> Harlan Owens-Kentucky
> Steve Mc*Intyre*-WA
> Ally Miller-Georgia
> Robert Petty-Alabama
> Kirk Proffitt-Alabama
> Matt Roberts-South Carolina
> Scott Selvidge-Alabama
> Shelby Selvidge-Alabama
> Jeff Smith-Georgia
> Rick Washabaugh-Kentucky
> 
> 
> Zapco SPL Team
> 
> Chris Releford-Kentucky
> 
> 
> SQ Comp Rookies
> 
> 
> DeanE10-Texas
> John Dufour-MS
> Nar93da-MS
> Phil So-CA
> Skizer-NY
> 
> 
> Non-Competition Team:
> 
> 2F150-S. Cal
> ImjustJason-TN
> MaXaZor-NJ


----------



## thehatedguy

Need some North Carolina peoplez on there.


----------



## MacLeod

customtronic said:


> Yup!!! West side of Olympia here AND an authorized Zapco dealer!


How's retirement treating you Steve?


----------



## customtronic

MacLeod said:


> How's retirement treating you Steve?


What's up buddy! Retirement is great but a lot of work. Got a small 15 acre horse farm out here and there's always something that needs to be done. On top of that, trying to get the new shop up and running.


----------



## MacLeod

So how many times have to thought to yourself, "sheesh, Id rather be back in combat?"


----------



## customtronic

MacLeod said:


> So how many times have to thought to yourself, "sheesh, Id rather be back in combat?"


Lol...nah. 10 trips to the Middle East is enough for this guy! Been there, done that, some new guy can take over from here!


----------



## KP

Any Zapcoians going to IASCA Finals?


----------



## Genxx

Can I get on the list. I know I am deployed but the truck is still ready to hit the lanes when I get back.


----------



## SkizeR

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Any Zapcoians going to IASCA Finals?


where are finals? 
and someone got a present in the mail today  and by present i mean a DC 360.4 and DRC


----------



## JBishop

I am still using Zapco in my car. I just came from IASCA north american finals where I finish 2nd in pro am in Redding , CA. So California is still being represented.


----------



## BigRed

Modex meca champions 2012
1. Steve Cook
2. Kirk Profitt
3. Ally

Master 3rd. Matt Roberts

I do not know the others in this photo but they are Team Zapco


----------



## DAT

BigRed said:


> Modex meca champions 2012
> 1. Steve Cook
> 2. Kirk Profitt
> 3. Ally
> 
> 
> Master 3rd. Matt Roberts
> 
> I do not know the others in this photo but they are Team Zapco


Matt Roberts, Steve Cook, Ally, Kirk Proffit, Jeff Smith


----------



## Matt R

All 5 of these people were in the top 8 scores out of 49 cars!!!!!

Good Job to US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigRed

Congrats to team Z. Pretty impressive


----------



## shutmdown

this may sound crazy, but does Team Zapco have any sponsorships? Such as alternators or batteries?


----------



## KP

Zapco does not sell alt's or batteries.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Congrats to team zapco for an amazing showing at the 2012 MECA finals. 

Way to go guys and girl!


----------



## Slammer

thehatedguy said:


> Need some North Carolina peoplez on there.


I'm in NC and just added a pair of older Reference to my Lexus IS350. 350.2 for the fronts and 200.2 for the rears. Nowhere near a competitor by any means, but love what I'm hearing from these so far! Going to the NC meet in a few weeks and surely will get some pointers on how to tune my set up more towards SQ.....


----------



## shutmdown

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Zapco does not sell alt's or batteries.


Sorry Kirk, I probably should've worded that better. Does Team Zapco have any partners or hook ups? Looking for a mechman alternator and thought it might be worth a shot to ask some of you big time guys? 
BTW what kind of electrical system are you running in the TL?


----------



## KP

SQ Competition Team

Jim Becker-Cali
JBishop-Cali
Doug Brennaman-Kentucky
Steve Cook-Alabama
Genxx-OK
Harlan Owens-Kentucky
Steve McIntyre-WA
Ally Miller-Georgia
Kirk Proffitt-Alabama
Matt Roberts-South Carolina
Scott Selvidge-Alabama
Shelby Selvidge-Alabama
Jeff Smith-Georgia
Rick Washabaugh-Kentucky


Zapco SPL Team

Chris Releford-Kentucky


SQ Comp Rookies


DeanE10-Texas
John Dufour-MS
Nar93da-MS
Phil So-CA
Skizer-NY


Non-Competition Team:

2F150-S. Cal
ImjustJason-TN 
MaXaZor-NJ
Robert Petty-Alabama
Slammer-NC

More updates coming soon!


----------



## DarkKnight826

I'm back in this year, I can't wait! Sitting out last year killed me!


----------



## danno14

customtronic said:


> What's up buddy! Retirement is great but a lot of work. Got a small 15 acre horse farm out here and there's always something that needs to be done. On top of that, trying to get the new shop up and running.


So when it's up and running, you'll be sure to post something and let us know....


----------



## Coppertone

Hello folks, I'm in the process of gathering my equipment for my next project car. Thing is the main source will be a Zapco ZX 200.4. Are there any dealers on here, or is it like some other brands and territory restricted? If you are not allowed to say, please feel free to pm me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Coppertone said:


> Hello folks, I'm in the process of gathering my equipment for my next project car. Thing is the main source will be a Zapco ZX 200.4. Are there any dealers on here, or is it like some other brands and territory restricted? If you are not allowed to say, please feel free to pm me. Thank you in advance.


Yes, you have a dealer here.


----------



## Coppertone

Great as I am also in New Jersey, South to be exact. Should I pm you as to not cloud this thread?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Coppertone said:


> Great as I am also in New Jersey, South to be exact. Should I pm you as to not cloud this thread?


Yes, that would be perfect. Or email directly .. [email protected]


----------



## customtronic

danno14 said:


> So when it's up and running, you'll be sure to post something and let us know....


I'm open for business my friend. West side of Olympia, WA. Small shop for now but the plans are to lease a bigger building in the Spring. Let me know if I can ever help any of you out.


----------



## Octave

Going to be ordering some Z-series amps Monday for an Esotar build. Look for this truck in the lanes at SBN next year. I guess you can add him to the SQ rookies soon.


----------



## KP

SQ Competition Team

Jim Becker-Cali
JBishop-Cali
Doug Brennaman-Kentucky
*Steve Cook-Alabama*
Genxx-OK
Harlan Owens-Kentucky
Steve McIntyre-WA
Ally Miller-Georgia
Octave-FL
*Kirk Proffitt-Alabama*
*Matt Roberts-South Carolina*
Scott Selvidge-Alabama
Shelby Selvidge-Alabama
*Jeff Smith-Georgia*
Rick Washabaugh-Kentucky


Zapco SPL Team

Chris Releford-Kentucky


SQ Comp Rookies


DeanE10-Texas
John Dufour-MS
Nar93da-MS
Phil So-CA
Skizer-NY


Non-Competition Team:

2F150-S. Cal
ImjustJason-TN 
MaXaZor-NJ
Robert Petty-Alabama
Slammer-NC


----------



## Mic10is

AcuraTLSQ said:


> SQ Competition Team
> 
> Jim Becker-Cali
> JBishop-Cali
> Doug Brennaman-Kentucky
> *Steve Cook-Alabama*
> Genxx-OK
> Harlan Owens-Kentucky
> Steve McIntyre-WA
> Ally Miller-Georgia
> Octave-FL
> *Kirk Proffitt-Alabama*
> *Matt Roberts-South Carolina*
> Scott Selvidge-Alabama
> Shelby Selvidge-Alabama
> *Jeff Smith-Georgia*
> Rick Washabaugh-Kentucky
> 
> 
> Zapco SPL Team
> 
> Chris Releford-Kentucky
> 
> 
> SQ Comp Rookies
> 
> 
> DeanE10-Texas
> John Dufour-MS
> Nar93da-MS
> Phil So-CA
> Skizer-NY
> 
> 
> Non-Competition Team:
> 
> 2F150-S. Cal
> ImjustJason-TN
> MaXaZor-NJ
> Robert Petty-Alabama
> Slammer-NC


why are some names bolded and others are not?
GenXX is Brian Souter


----------



## robert_wrath

AcuraTLSQ said:


> SQ Competition Team
> 
> Jim Becker-Cali
> JBishop-Cali
> Doug Brennaman-Kentucky
> *Steve Cook-Alabama*
> Genxx-OK
> Harlan Owens-Kentucky
> Steve McIntyre-WA
> Ally Miller-Georgia
> Octave-FL
> *Kirk Proffitt-Alabama*
> *Matt Roberts-South Carolina*
> Scott Selvidge-Alabama
> Shelby Selvidge-Alabama
> *Jeff Smith-Georgia*
> Rick Washabaugh-Kentucky
> 
> 
> Zapco SPL Team
> 
> Chris Releford-Kentucky
> 
> 
> SQ Comp Rookies
> 
> 
> DeanE10-Texas
> John Dufour-MS
> Nar93da-MS
> Phil So-CA
> Skizer-NY
> 
> 
> Non-Competition Team:
> 
> 2F150-S. Cal
> ImjustJason-TN
> MaXaZor-NJ
> Robert Petty-Alabama
> Slammer-NC





Mic10is said:


> why are some names bolded and others are not?
> GenXX is Brian Souter


Those are the Big Doggs who usually place in the Trophy Stand.


----------



## Mic10is

robert_wrath said:


> Those are the Big Doggs who usually place in the Trophy Stand.


um....Jeff Smith is an IASCA Champion and IASCA champion Installer
Jim Becker had one of the highest SQ scores in MECA last year
Jim Bishop is a multi-IASCA Finals Champion
Doug Brenneman I believe is former MECA Stock Class Champion
Steve Mcintyre--MECA Champion in SQC and Install
Ally Miller--most improved in 2012 and Modex 3rd (that gets on the trophy Stand)

pretty much there are no slouches on that list--which is why I didnt understand why some were bolded and others were not


----------



## KP

Team captains.


----------



## KP

And I know Brian well. Just keep forgetting to change it. My bad Brian!


----------



## Genxx

Kirk and Mic. I know you both well its all good, thanks for looking out for me. If I was not deployed I would be doing my normal thing changing installs (Steve Cook syndrome), making shows, working to win state championships and attending multiple finals, working to win. 

I am tracking everything that is still going on from all the orgs and the team. Secret weapon will be trailed to Eldridge while home on leave so he can get started on another build. Truck F250 with updated install is ready to hit the lanes when I return also. 

All the teams I support still have all my support in everything I can do from here.


----------



## KP

Time to catch up. Who's in for 2014?


----------



## BigRed

Yo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

possibly if my car is done


----------



## KP

*SQ Competition Team*

Jim Becker-Cali
Genxx-OK
Ally Miller-Alabama
Kirk Proffitt-Alabama
Matt Roberts-South Carolina
Jeff Smith-Georgia


*Zapco SPL Team*




*SQ Comp Rookies*


Skizer-NY


*Non-Competition Team:*


ImjustJason-TN


First update for 2014.


----------



## Matt R

Cant forget Grace Hedrick and Shawn Thomas both from SC


----------



## mmiller

Lots of heavy hitters for the 2014 season!


----------



## SouthSyde

mmiller said:


> Lots of heavy hitters for the 2014 season!


As always!!!!


----------



## shutmdown

Fellow Team Zapco Members, I need some assistance, I am trying to set the gains on my DC amps. 
Here's what i tried, So what I did was set the input gain with the HU volume just below max and the output gain at min. Then I turned up the input gain until I started to see the clipping indicators light up. Then holding that input gain, I turned up the output gain until the clipping indicators lit up again. 
However, it seems as though I'm still not really getting the most out of my system.
then I read this method "What he recommended was to max out the output gain since this is more like an attenuator that anything else, and then set the input gain accordingly until the clip lights come on"
what method is everyone using to tune the DC amps?


----------



## southpawskater

Looking for any new members for 2014?


----------



## BigRed

southpawskater said:


> Looking for any new members for 2014?


yes! contact Kirk in a pm.


----------



## Matt R

I dont have experience with the new dc but the older ones I am. 

The input gain in like matching a number in volts. If you send a 4 volt signal you should theoretically put it on 4, you can go a bit lower to get more out of it though.

The output is an attenuator so turn it up all the way and just use it to match channels

Matt


----------



## shutmdown

Matt R said:


> I dont have experience with the new dc but the older ones I am.
> 
> The input gain in like matching a number in volts. If you send a 4 volt signal you should theoretically put it on 4, you can go a bit lower to get more out of it though.
> 
> The output is an attenuator so turn it up all the way and just use it to match channels
> 
> Matt


would that input voltage be before or after the SLDIN.TF? i am using a w505 i believe the preouts are around 2 volts. so should i be matching it to 2 volts or, since i am using the +12db setting on the sldin.tf, would i match for 8 volts?


----------



## Matt R

That would be 2 and leave the outputs at 0.


----------



## shutmdown

Matt R said:


> That would be 2 and leave the outputs at 0.


i just got a email back from John @ Zapco, he told me 8.
I guess i'll go and try both ways. 
Thanks Matt!


----------



## KP

*SQ Competition Team*

Jim Becker-BigRed-Cali
Grace Hedrick-SC
Jonathan Howard-Southpawskater-WA
Ally Miller-Millerlyte-Alabama
Kirk Proffitt-AcuraTLSQ-Alabama
Matt Roberts-MattR-South Carolina
Jeff Smith-Georgia
Brian Souter-Genxx-OK
Shawn Thomas-SC
Shutmdown-Cali

*Zapco SPL Team*




*SQ Comp Rookies
*
Daniel Brandt-Chithead-NC
Skizer-NY


*Non-Competition Team*

ImjustJason-TN

Just a reminder that you do not have to compete to be on Team Z.


----------



## southpawskater

AcuraTLSQ said:


> *SQ Competition Team*
> 
> Jim Becker-BigRed-Cali
> Grace Hedrick-SC
> Jonathan Howard-Southpawskater-WA
> Ally Miller-Millerlyte-Alabama
> Kirk Proffitt-AcuraTLSQ-Alabama
> Matt Roberts-MattR-South Carolina
> Jeff Smith-Georgia
> Brian Souter-Genxx-OK
> Shawn Thomas-SC
> Shutmdown-Cali
> 
> *Zapco SPL Team*
> 
> 
> 
> *SQ Comp Rookies
> *
> Daniel Brandt-Chithead-NC
> Skizer-NY
> 
> 
> *Non-Competition Team*
> 
> ImjustJason-TN
> 
> Just a reminder that you do not have to compete to be on Team Z.





Thanks for having me! The rebuild starts this weekend, pics to follow.


----------



## BigRed

southpawskater said:


> Thanks for having me! The rebuild starts this weekend, pics to follow.


welcome southpawskater!!


----------



## thehatedguy

What happened to Cook? Didn't see him on the list.

Team Zapco is a fine group of folks.


----------



## KP

thehatedguy said:


> What happened to Cook? Didn't see him on the list.
> 
> Team Zapco is a fine group of folks.


Steve is a good friend and neighbor. I do not want to answer for him or speculate and to be honest I do not know his current status. Please ask him directly.

Thanks for the compliments! :thumbsup:

Kirk


----------



## thehatedguy

To quote our good friend Matt Roberts, "Right on."




AcuraTLSQ said:


> Steve is a good friend and neighbor. I do not want to answer for him or speculate and to be honest I do not know his current status. Please ask him directly.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments! :thumbsup:
> 
> Kirk


----------



## BigRed

thehatedguy said:


> To quote our good friend Matt Roberts, "Right on."



Another one is "Sweet". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBishop

The echo is coming out of retirement with all the Zapco product still in it.


----------



## BigRed

Awesome Jim!! Hope to see u soon!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivmike

I want to be on Team Z. What do I need to do?


----------



## BigRed

Contact john at Zapco 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead

Trying to add a few more Zapcos to my collection this week. Hoping to make a good representation for the team this year!


----------



## Matt R

Right on thats pretty sweet! 



thehatedguy said:


> To quote our good friend Matt Roberts, "Right on."





BigRed said:


> Another one is "Sweet".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

chithead said:


> Trying to add a few more Zapcos to my collection this week. Hoping to make a good representation for the team this year!


Looks like you'll be assembling a sweet setup with all of the recent "additions" 

Good luck !


----------



## chithead

I just hope it sounds as good in reality as it does in my head


----------



## ACJohn

Hello All, 
Just a few of things from the home front.

First; I don't see Grace Fitzpatrick on the roster. She should be there! The system from the 2013 car is going into her new car. Hopefully for SBN. 

Then: Zapco's been building great audio gear since 1974. Unfortunately we've never done a great job of marketing the gear. To stay a viable operation we have to do both. So, we've made an organizational change. 

Zapco now has a US distributor to handle Sales and Marketing here in the states. We here in California will now do product design and development. I will continue to manage technical and work with the team along with my development duties. As we will no longer be billing out dealers or managing a warehouse, we will have far less need for accounting. Sadly, this means that the accounting functions are going away and Shelly Williamson will leaving after almost 16 years. She will be deeply missed. 

Finally...The Team and Z-Gear: I have been given a pretty extensive list of wearables to develop. Quite a few t-shirts, team shirts, jackets, and hats. The goal is a world-wide Team Zapco. So if there's anything you guys think we should look at please shoot me a mail and, if possible, examples in pictures. We're anxious the get this stuff going, along with the web site forum and some other things.

That's it for now....Thanks


----------



## SkizeR

ACJohn said:


> Hello All,
> Just a few of things from the home front.
> 
> First; I don't see Grace Fitzpatrick on the roster. She should be there! The system from the 2013 car is going into her new car. Hopefully for SBN.
> 
> Then: Zapco's been building great audio gear since 1974. Unfortunately we've never done a great job of marketing the gear. To stay a viable operation we have to do both. So, we've made an organizational change.
> 
> Zapco now has a US distributor to handle Sales and Marketing here in the states. We here in California will now do product design and development. I will continue to manage technical and work with the team along with my development duties. As we will no longer be billing out dealers or managing a warehouse, we will have far less need for accounting. Sadly, this means that the accounting functions are going away and Shelly Williamson will leaving after almost 16 years. She will be deeply missed.
> 
> Finally...The Team and Z-Gear: I have been given a pretty extensive list of wearables to develop. Quite a few t-shirts, team shirts, jackets, and hats. The goal is a world-wide Team Zapco. So if there's anything you guys think we should look at please shoot me a mail and, if possible, examples in pictures. We're anxious the get this stuff going, along with the web site forum and some other things.
> 
> That's it for now....Thanks


i think making it easier to set up the DSP software on windows 7 and 8 is something that you should look into. ive seen a few people shy away from your products because of it. i myself have trouble setting it up and havent been able to tune my amps in months since i reset my laptop and its driving me insane


----------



## ACJohn

SkizeR said:


> i think making it easier to set up the DSP software on windows 7 and 8 is something that you should look into. ive seen a few people shy away from your products because of it. i myself have trouble setting it up and havent been able to tune my amps in months since i reset my laptop and its driving me insane


Hi SkizeR,
I assume you're talking about getting it loaded on the computer. You're right and we have. We did it with the new program. It loads up much easier and the drivers self load.

Unfortunately the first program was made during early XP. We got 64Bit drivers made but that's where it stopped. The programmer for DPN1.41 and earlier is disappeared or dead and the code went with him, so we can't do anything more with it. It does work fine in W-7 once you load the drivers and run in XP compatibility. I've never tried it on W-8.


----------



## chithead

I use DPN v1.41 on Windows 7 and no issues so far. 

Love some Zapco goodness!!! Just added two more DC amps, and four Monitor 1 made by ARPA to my collection!


----------



## SkizeR

ACJohn said:


> Hi SkizeR,
> I assume you're talking about getting it loaded on the computer. You're right and we have. We did it with the new program. It loads up much easier and the drivers self load.
> 
> Unfortunately the first program was made during early XP. We got 64Bit drivers made but that's where it stopped. The programmer for DPN1.41 and earlier is disappeared or dead and the code went with him, so we can't do anything more with it. It does work fine in W-7 once you load the drivers and run in XP compatibility. I've never tried it on W-8.


Ive read the instructions in the pdf you guys have multiple times and still cant figure it out. When i did have it on it was easy to use 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACJohn

SkizeR said:


> Ive read the instructions in the pdf you guys have multiple times and still cant figure it out. When i did have it on it was easy to use
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


1) remove the program from Control Panel
2) Go to C drive and remove Zapco network driver at the bottom of the C drive list.
3) Give me a call during the day

John 209 599 2394


----------



## ACJohn

chithead said:


> I use DPN v1.41 on Windows 7 and no issues so far.
> 
> Love some Zapco goodness!!! Just added two more DC amps, and four Monitor 1 made by ARPA to my collection!


Thanks for the kind words about Zapco. I hope you enjoy the Monitors also...BUT...Just to be clear and avoid any misunderstandings... Neither Zapco nor ARPA built that amp. The Monitor was built by GT Trading Co., for Robert Lin at U-Buy Industrial in Taiwan. I know what it says on the box. Its not true.

I am not commenting on the product good or bad. I'm just saying that we did not make it.


----------



## chithead

ACJohn said:


> Thanks for the kind words about Zapco. I hope you enjoy the Monitors also...BUT...Just to be clear and avoid any misunderstandings... Neither Zapco nor ARPA built that amp. The Monitor was built by GT Trading Co., for Robert Lin at U-Buy Industrial in Taiwan. I know what it says on the box. Its not true.
> 
> I am not commenting on the product good or bad. I'm just saying that we did not make it.


Ah Sunuva! I been swindled. Oh well, sell em off and keep the DC amps then


----------



## Militarymisfit

So you guys still looking for members? After I finish up my build I'll have three zapco amps in it and I'll be showing it off down here in FL.


----------



## MiloX

Formidable team indeed. Looks like I will be dropping from the ranks of Zapco competitors this year, but still consider each and every one of you a friend. Hope you guys have a great season, and I will be pulling for you. Except for when I roll the beast through the lanes.


----------



## shutmdown

Question team zapco members. I'm a rookie trying to compete. Took a quick peek at the rule book for 2014 and I'm wondering what class do I fall in? I have a 3 way set up with mids&tweets in a pillars that do not exceed 4.5" in depth. 6.5 woofer in the stock door location. Sub in the trunk, 3-DC amps with the drc-sl. With deadening throughout the car. 
Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Matt R

Sounds like Modified with the mid in the pillar.

Matt


----------



## shutmdown

next question how do i register for an event? i cant seem to find a link to register for a specific event?


----------



## KP

Register at most events. Pre-registration is for some larger Regional and National events so the event director knows how many are coming mostly.


----------



## shutmdown

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Register at most events. Pre-registration is for some larger Regional and National events so the event director knows how many are coming mostly.


thanks Kirk


----------



## ACJohn

URGENT...NEED HELP...from the TEAM.

We're getting a new site... Modular with a couple of linked sited. 
The first thing up is a whole new team site. We're trying to keep everything to a form. I know some of you have sent some info before but please bear with me. If you would go to the link and fill it out it would be a great help.
[/url]https://zapco.wufoo.com/forms/team-zapco-application/[/url] 

So you know...We're also working on a whole list of wearables from hats, to shirts, to jackets and more. I sent him my Team shirt told him to make that one. Hopefully he gets the material right. 

The site should be up before the end of next week, in fact the Italians will be screaming at me starting Monday...that's when they wanted it live. 

So fill out the form please and it will come to me. Then send a few of your favorite pictures of the install to me at [email protected]

Exciting time. After 2 years the bulb lit and finally I got the ok to do the site and wearables. Oh yes...and have it done by the end of the week  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Militarymisfit

Hey John, I'm still working on my install but I submitted an application anyway. It's been hard to find the time with all the deployments to finish but I'll be done soon... In the next three months.


----------



## KP

Filled mine out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MiloX

Good luck Kirk. Not sure if you will make the cut tho. 
You need to step up your game.


----------



## SkizeR

will people be accepted if their build is still in progress?


----------



## thehatedguy

I have a Zappy coming this Thursday.

Yeah it's a little older, but can I do the non competition team? I don't know if I would be able to make it to any shows this year.


----------



## chithead

Applied! Just got the new car this past Wednesday, so have to get everything installed in it. Hoping to do well my first year competing


----------



## barracuda777

Applied!!
2 more weeks and my build will be done, at last


----------



## SouthSyde

barracuda777 said:


> Applied!!
> 2 more weeks and my build will be done, at last


Cant wait!!! Email me some pics brah.


----------



## barracuda777

SouthSyde said:


> Cant wait!!! Email me some pics brah.


Sure men. Just let me take some decent pics


----------



## thehatedguy

Can the older DC amps be flashed with the newer updated DPN/software? Or do I need to use the "old" DPN on the website for my new to me older DC1000?


----------



## Matt R

You'll have to use the old software. 1.41 I think. Do you have a copy?


----------



## thehatedguy

I still have 1.40 from way back when...and I think it's on the Zapco website too.


----------



## ACJohn

Matt R said:


> You'll have to use the old software. 1.41 I think. Do you have a copy?


Yes, I do know there is something wrong with me. But, I couldn't stop myself from pointing out that your post was post#141.


----------



## Matt R

LOL, good one I would have never seen that!


----------



## ACJohn

*Re: Team Zapco! NEW SITE is UP*

*NEW TEAM SITE / NEW TEAM FORUM * please check it out. ...and JOIN!

Still working on them and I really need input. Klifton's doing the set-up work but I'm still laying some of it out (or I should say figuring some of it out).

ZAPCO "The Driving FORCE" and hit the link to Team-Z and to Forum. Please join the forum and help me make it work for you. Fill up that Forum Input board and I'll work on it.

If you don't see your name on the TEAM-Z site...FILL OUT THE FORM to join. Aly's not there, Grace is not there, and for those that are there, I had to scrounge up pictures ....send pictures _please _

The main site is next but the forum and team were critical as the season is already well under way in some places.

Thank you
John


----------



## barracuda777

Great!


----------



## splaudiohz

I heard these new Z series SQ amps were improvements over the CK series.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Militarymisfit

Hey guys, I'm finally back from the short deployment and get to start working on the car again! If nothing comes up with work I'll have the front stage finished in about a month.


----------



## vivmike

Oh cool. Love the new Z amps.


----------



## barracuda777

vivmike said:


> Oh cool. Love the new Z amps.


And wait for the Limited Edition´s.....


----------



## shutmdown

does anyone know if it's possible to have the New Z8 processing chip added to the older DC amps? (New DC processing chip --> older DC)


----------



## SkizeR

shutmdown said:


> does anyone know if it's possible to have the New Z8 processing chip added to the older DC amps? (New DC processing chip --> older DC)


now that would be interesting


----------



## shutmdown

im sure someone has attempted this or has thought about it other than me...


----------



## SkizeR

shutmdown said:


> im sure someone has attempted this or has thought about it other than me...


I've thought about it plenty of times. Just not sure how to go about it.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## KP

Probably cheaper to just buy the new amps and sell the old ones VS pay a design/build person to figure it out?


----------



## SkizeR

KP said:


> Probably cheaper to just buy the new amps and sell the old ones VS pay a design/build person to figure it out?


I feel like it would be that hard. Plus I want the symbilink cables. I think it should be as easy as switching a chip or somehow hacking in and installing the new dsl over the old one

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## shutmdown

SkizeR said:


> I feel like it would be that hard. Plus I want the symbilink cables. I think it should be as easy as switching a chip or somehow hacking in and installing the new dsl over the old one
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


i was hoping it would just be a DSP chip swap, but apparently after talking to John @ Zapco he said the DSP microprocessor board is completely different. No way to just swap them.


----------



## Hammer1

After being accepted into Team Zapco I entered my first comp and received a trophy for second place in SQC at the IASCA event in Corvallis Oregon. Now I can't wait for the event in Lacey Washington to enter again. New HU and some re tuning hoping to bring home a first place. Pioneer had pico fuse problems which gave me a hiss and alt noise. Hoping my Zapco Dc-501 gets here in time so I will be all Zapco powered


----------



## shutmdown

looking for a DC1100.1 in mint condition. I have a DC750.2 and a DC 350.2 to trade or if anyone is looking to buy them straight up to fund the DC1100.1


----------



## ACJohn

*Guys, I need a head unit!*

Hi Guys,
I need a couple of head units. Who needs amps?

Finished most of the location move and setting up testing and listening room.
I want to use all 12V so I need a head unit, actually 2. I'm thinking P9 series or Denon. Or other, worthy of use as a testing standard.

Looking to swap amps for head units. If you have something available please drop me a note at [email protected]

Thanks
John


----------



## splaudiohz

When are these coming out?

*For 2014 Zapco brings you one step closer to the perfect audio amplifier. The Limited Edition Z-150.2LE and Z-150.4LE amplifiers. The Z-Series LE amps are PURE, sound quality audio amplifiers, with no compromises to convenience or to marketing. It's all about Sound*


----------



## Hammer1

What happened to the team Z web page and the forum


----------



## ACJohn

Web-wise, they are the same site. We've been attacked. We're working on it, and putting up extra layers of firewall and membership/spammer screening.

What does anyone gain by attacking the forum? Not a think that I can think of, and we're certainly not big enough to be a mark on anyone's hacker score. Mind boggling!

Hopefully it will be up again today.

John


----------



## ACJohn

splaudiohz said:


> When are these coming out?
> 
> *For 2014 Zapco brings you one step closer to the perfect audio amplifier. The Limited Edition Z-150.2LE and Z-150.4LE amplifiers. The Z-Series LE amps are PURE, sound quality audio amplifiers, with no compromises to convenience or to marketing. It's all about Sound*


They're out, but it takes a while to get over here to the US. I have a few out in evaluation. Matt's played with one and Jim Becker is putting a couple in his car.

FYI. The small number of LE's were made to celebrate our 40th year. They are Z-150.2 LE and Z-150.4 LE. But the whole line is getting the treatment. They will be designated LX. The 150.6 LX is finished and the 400.2 LX is next.

You can check with Atrend USA about expected arrival dates. 818 789 7178

John


----------



## BigRed

Just put 2 of the LE's in. Holy crap!!! Very good!!


----------



## SkizeR

hmmm.. do team members get a team discount?


----------



## ACJohn

SkizeR said:


> hmmm.. do team members get a team discount?


Send me an email on that one. Damn...you do use a lot of amps


----------



## BigRed

Get some !!


----------



## SkizeR

I would frame it and hang it on the wall


----------

